# Could a new partner arouse a high sex drive?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this question could depend on a lot of things and may seem like a duh question, but I'll try to give the specific situation. I read a lot here and other places about women with low sex drives and rarely wanting to have sex with their husband. I was never satisfied with the frequency of sex in my marriage either. Even though my wife seemed to be ok during, she just wasn't someone who seemed to put much priority on having sex; she didn't want anything too spicy, and it just didn't seem to float her boat. After she asked for a divorce just for the "I'm not happy" reasons, a lot of people asked if i thought she could be having an affair. I didn't think so because when one has an affair, there is usually sex involved at some point. I even have friends, both men and women, who say, "if she finds someone new, she better find a man who doesn't like sex, and good luck with that." My thinking is that she doesn't care for sex, but could a new person ignite a fire in her and cause her to want sex? I'm sure this might be the case in the beginning of a relationship, but if she has not seemed interested all these years, would a new sexual relationship probably turn sour after a while too? has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Women can very much change their sexual response from one man to another. Plenty of husbands are utterly shocked to find out their wife who has minimal response to them, has a very high sexual response to a more attractive lover.

It's not a calcuated move on the part of the women though. It's all fairly unconscious.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Because women need connection to have sex, by hormone itself isn't enough to turn on!
We also need satisfaction and happiness in the marriage to enjoy sex with husbands!
Another realistic issue is many men don't understand when the husband fails to make her reach her climax or she's not satisfied, she will eventually lose her sexual interests in him. The last surprise but not the least is, lots of good women love dirty sex as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

A woman with low sex drive has a dry puxxy as well, lacking of loving juice.
So you know how to understand her sex drive correctly.
If there's no connection, even she's horny with lots of loving juice. She won't come to you. So make sure you're always fun & attractive! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

southbound - I would answer yes to both your questions - the feelings of a new relationship, of the pursuit and getting to know each other could ignite your wife to want to have sex more frequently than with you, and yes, it too can cool down as the years go on if she stays with the same man - possibly.


----------

